# Removing Fuel Injectors on a YM155D tractor---



## pofurby (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a 2 cylinder 155D Yanmar diesel tractor.

Trying to remove the injectors.

I undid the fuel lines fine.

I undid the bracket that holds the injector down with the 2 studs fine.

I soaked with PB Blaster for 2 weeks and did some light tapping.

No budge.

I cannot turn over the engine as something is preventing the crank to rotate (so I cannot "spit" the injectors out by trying to run the engine).

How far do the injectors actually stick in the block?? I mean the area holding the injector body.

I suppose I should rent the removal tool from Hoyle's tractor.

Any other ideas appreciated.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't think Hoye rents the tools, rather sells them. This 1500 drawing shows the injector components and how they go into the head. You can click on the upper and lower injector chambers and see what they look like. http://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/YM1500HEAD.htm

If the engine is locked up why not just remove the head? Sounds like something going on that is going to require that before it is over.


----------

